# Just introducing myself



## SuperSexy (Jan 6, 2010)

Name is Supersexy, live in Indiana. From Ky. been doing this for yrs.
Never joined a forum like this but been reading over it a few days, and it seems like a cool place. 
Well, greetings all !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

greetings. welcome to RIU, enjoy!


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## timsatx1 (Jan 7, 2010)

welcome . have fun


----------

